# Can People With A Punjab Domicile Take Sindh MCAT Or KPK MCAT?



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

I was wondering if someone could tell me if its possible to appear in Sindh or KPK MCAT for someome from Punjab. Can the domicile be changed? With the ever increasing competition in Punjab, its becoming very difficult to make it in any public college, so I was thinking if I could just try my luck with some other province. 

How is the competition in Sindh and KPK?


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

No, that's not possible but I think domicile can be changed but that needs a lot of time and other stuff plus it's not beneficial to have a Sindh domicile apart from studies. My dad had a sindh domicile and he changed it to federal.


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

I know nothing about the competition in KPK, it isn't that low I think, but it is a little bit low in Sindh


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Hera Rashid said:


> I know nothing about the competition in KPK, it isn't that low I think, but it is a little bit low in Sindh


Yeah I have heard that the competition in Sindh is quite low if compared to Punjab.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Hera Rashid said:


> No, that's not possible but I think domicile can be changed but that needs a lot of time and other stuff plus it's not beneficial to have a Sindh domicile apart from studies. My dad had a sindh domicile and he changed it to federal.


I think, I would only need a domicile of Sindh for studies and so and, get it changed later. I am thinking about that.


----------

